# Exo-Terra, your opinions



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

I'm just looking for personal opinions on Exo-terra Glass Terrariums.

I keep a couple of my T's in these and love them although I have come across a few issues with these.

I find them to be quite pricey and if I had a large collection of T's I wouldn't even be able to consider keeping them all in Exo's. 

Also I wish they made another version of their 30x30x45cm having the same size doors as the 30cm cube allowing a larger bottom area thus allowing beeper substrate and therefore making more suitable for burrowing species.

Right, your opinions / thoughts / comments on Exo-Terra's please.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

I personnally do not like them. I can never get the same depth of substrate like i do with the custom aquarias and i really do not like the mesh on the back. Also i dont like the height on some of them either. I think they are good for lizards and frogs etc but dont get the point with spiders. However i have seen some good set ups in these. Pete (Poxicator) has some fantastic set ups using these.


----------



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

ello, I keep my avic in a 30x30x30 exo, I block off half the vents to help maintain humidity decked it out and the avic sits behind the leaves I never see it and it looks like an empty glass box with some plastic leaf, cork bark and a trunk in it lol takes up room but, it does have double doors and a fancy lock on the front.... thinking of changing what lives in it now LoL


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

I don't like exos realy although u can adapt them so there nice but there not even escape proof for crickets, ally inverts are in custom aquaria tanks, although im gonna make some Perspex ones when I get a chance keeping darts im into the natralistick vivaria side off things so im hoping tO get some good set ups sorted il post some pics when I've done em my dart vibs are ent and pretty smartly planted


----------



## TerrynTula (Sep 5, 2010)

I have several exo's in use at moment - 6. My usual method is to reverse the set up by putting rock background infront of doors , thus allowing for as much sub depth as you wish to.

That said it is a shame they don't make one that ain't so tall - minimum of 30cm is too much really for average terrestrial & many prefer more height for arboreals so it works both ways.

I am slowly weaning myself off exo's as the expense is astronomical on my pension - glass tanks from car boots etc: will serve just as well once been tinkered a little.


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

I have acrylic cut to size to fit in the front allowing beeper sub and also allows the background at the back.

Thanks for all thos who have replied 

Anyone else want to voice their opinions?


----------



## rangers (Oct 4, 2009)

humidity is a problem with them , i cover up part of the top .


----------



## indeep (Oct 2, 2010)

For me thay don't maintain temp like a wood one will...........But east to clean and great for high humidity.........


----------



## rangers (Oct 4, 2009)

But east to clean and great for high humidity.........[/QUOTE]

do you cover any part of the top . i would be spraying mine twice a day, to keep it high .


----------



## Genseric (Oct 7, 2007)

I like the concept, just not the specifics of them.. they are not for spiders, and that shows. I like the ones that are on offer from HoS, but they are too pricey for me atm.. especially for the amount of spids I have.


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

I think they are good enough, but usually take off the crap mesh lid and get some acrylic cut to size instead. 


My tank is taking a bit of time to get established, but it looks like this currently:









It's a bit sparse but hopefully in time it'll fill out a bit. I'm never sure what to do with the sides and back however; those polystyrene backings are a bit naff and take up lots of space. 

Proof that certain carnivores can grow together  







(Drosera capensis)







(Utricularia alpina - you can't see them, but to the left also grows a large patch of U.sandersonii).


I didn't like the background so ripped it out and replaced the polystyrene with chunks of dead tree fern trunk. In a few months hopefully it should be pretty well grown with various mosses which would look cool. Just thought i'd chuck some pics in since no-one else has. Most of the plants in the tank simply appeared (i.e. all the ferns) so i'm pleased at how it's self-seeding and thickening out a bit. In case anyone wonders what the blue flecks are, I grow moss and small utrircularia on oasis blocks which work really well - until the spider in question decides to "burrow" into them and scatter flecks all over the place. In time they simply get covered in moss so it's no hassle...


----------



## TerrynTula (Sep 5, 2010)

rangers said:


> humidity is a problem with them , i cover up part of the top .


That can be said about them too, I have in the past on advise covered a quarter of mesh with cling film - did the trick at the time


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

GRB said:


> I think they are good enough, but usually take off the crap mesh lid and get some acrylic cut to size instead.
> 
> 
> My tank is taking a bit of time to get established, but it looks like this currently:
> ...


looks great, what's it housing?

Also interested in the moss / oasis idea but hate oasis with a passion. Do you just sprinkle spores over the oasis and leave or more technical than that?


----------



## schumi (Oct 22, 2009)

theirs a new exo terra nano due out not to sure when it will hit the uk though
the size is 20x20x30cm ideal for T's


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

snowgoose said:


> looks great, what's it housing?
> 
> Also interested in the moss / oasis idea but hate oasis with a passion. Do you just sprinkle spores over the oasis and leave or more technical than that?


It's housing an extremely large female X.immanis 

Basically I use Oasis as mobile building blocks to make vivs look more established. Growing moss is really slow and landscaping using soil alone somewhat difficult when it slopes too much. Using coir in the same manner can also be a pain. 

I cultivate moss from the spores as you suggested or just place some adult moss plugs into the oasis and kind of mash it in a little. Eventually it grows when the block is kept standing in a shallow dish of water. Once the moss is established, you can then place the block in the viv and it looks like it's been there for ages  It's also useful for structural support and soil can be spread inbetween to create interesting slopes etc, with the oasis anchoring larger more rooted plants. Simples 

You can kind of see it in the first picture - the mass of tiny moss, liverwort and Utricularia in the corner underneath the ferns in the back corner is one 6" cube of pre-started Oasis. There's others dotted around and the mimosa is rooting through another smaller block on the far side.


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

GRB said:


> It's housing an extremely large female X.immanis
> 
> Basically I use Oasis as mobile building blocks to make vivs look more established. Growing moss is really slow and landscaping using soil alone somewhat difficult when it slopes too much. Using coir in the same manner can also be a pain.
> 
> ...


Nice T :2thumb:

All sounds very interesting, may have to give it a go. Thought it was a mimosa, didn't wanna say anything just in case i embarrassed myself


----------



## DannyB (Nov 8, 2009)

I dont like them either, there well made but they are to dark and dank and to restrictive, you cant see you spider clearly in them either because of the bar along the front. I either make my own or use Custom Aquaria ones, much better, and much cheaper


----------



## TerrynTula (Sep 5, 2010)

schumi said:


> theirs a new exo terra nano due out not to sure when it will hit the uk though
> the size is 20x20x30cm ideal for T's


If it's still 30cm tall then it#s the same 'ole same 'ole but with less ground space.


----------



## invertasnakes (Feb 1, 2009)

Personally I love em. Currently got around 12 all with adults in. Yes the humidity can sometimes be a problem but a quick tape and bag job sorts that. I find the sizes pretty much spot on and also make awesome tanks for displaying together. Prices can sometimes be a bit high but you can find em dirt cheap if you know where to look. Exos all the way for me I'm affraid. : victory:


----------



## TerrynTula (Sep 5, 2010)

invertasnakes said:


> Personally I love em. Currently got around 12 all with adults in. Yes the humidity can sometimes be a problem but a quick tape and bag job sorts that. I find the sizes pretty much spot on and also make awesome tanks for displaying together. Prices can sometimes be a bit high but you can find em dirt cheap if you know where to look. Exos all the way for me I'm affraid. : victory:


Jay, having bought T's from you & on your recommendation have kept them in exo's - I have to say that Queenie is thriving in hers. 

She is ALWAYS on show, & loves her heat


----------



## invertasnakes (Feb 1, 2009)

TerrynTula said:


> Jay, having bought T's from you & on your recommendation have kept them in exo's - I have to say that Queenie is thriving in hers.
> 
> She is ALWAYS on show, & loves her heat


Glad to hear she's doing good buddy. Obviously there's sp that they're not going to suit but if you put the time and effort (and sometimes money) you can make excellent setups in them and as you said they can thrive. I think all tanks have their pros and cons so it's just a case of finding on you like and sorting put the niggily problems with simple solutions.


----------



## Paul c 1 (Sep 30, 2009)

I highly rate and would recommend the Exo terra set up, I know some people aren't keen on them because of the front ledge, substrate falling out of the front doors etc,.. but if your set up is right there really shouldn't be a problem.

I house a large Hadrurus arizonensis in one, this is a scrubland/desert style set up using excavator substrate sloped high towards the back so the scorpion can burrow in deep. I don't use the foam backing as they're just rubbish and I personally just don't like them. The substrate is flat and levelled towards the front of the enclosure with stones, twigs and dry desert style clumps of 'dried out' grass in there,.. looks pretty cool.

The other Exo I have houses an adult female Aphonopelma Hentzi... this is more of a woodland type set up, I like my substrate to be nice and loamy as this helps to encourage natural burrowing behaviour (as they would live in the wild),..so for this I use a simple mix of 50% coco fibre, 50% play sand, and a small dash of bentonite and again slope it towards the back of the enclosure, the hentzi's burrowed in nicely,... again I'm always on the look out for bits of strata, twigs, stones interesting bits of wood when I'm out and about. Parks and building sites are always pretty good.

so just a few examples of how the Exo Terra can work well, although I don't have all my inverts in them, I do like them for display purposes.

Paul


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

I think there's issues with all enclosures, its a matter of finding a remedy. Some of the glass enclosures don't provide ventilation at ground level thereby creating mould issues. What I like about the Exo's is the ability to increase or decrease the ventilation according to requirements. If I want to increase humidity for breeding or moulting I cover one half and close all vents, I do the opposite for dry species.
This Exo has been a good home to the 5 sacs of cambridgei Ive had from this inhabitant.









I'm loving your enclosure GBB, superb set-up and so tempting me to try live plants. How does your T get on with the lighting?


----------



## Dan99 (Aug 5, 2009)

Poxicator said:


> I think there's issues with all enclosures, its a matter of finding a remedy. Some of the glass enclosures don't provide ventilation at ground level thereby creating mould issues. What I like about the Exo's is the ability to increase or decrease the ventilation according to requirements. If I want to increase humidity for breeding or moulting I cover one half and close all vents, I do the opposite for dry species.
> This Exo has been a good home to the 5 sacs of cambridgei Ive had from this inhabitant.
> image
> 
> I'm loving your enclosure GBB, superb set-up and so tempting me to try live plants. How does your T get on with the lighting?


But you had those slings escape out of them though lol. But they are good for shark tanking pokies


----------



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

Poxicator said:


> I think there's issues with all enclosures, its a matter of finding a remedy. Some of the glass enclosures don't provide ventilation at ground level thereby creating mould issues. What I like about the Exo's is the ability to increase or decrease the ventilation according to requirements. If I want to increase humidity for breeding or moulting I cover one half and close all vents, I do the opposite for dry species.
> This Exo has been a good home to the 5 sacs of cambridgei Ive had from this inhabitant.
> image
> 
> I'm loving your enclosure GBB, superb set-up and so tempting me to try live plants. How does your T get on with the lighting?


 
what wood is that pete ?? I would like to get my mits on some


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

For all those interested, heres a PDF for the tall nano http://www.hagen.com/news/product_sheets/Reptile/ET_nano_Tall.pdf


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

That's the dangerous wood you can find over the local woods, the one you have to burn, microwave, bleach, firehose, bake, scrub and nuke before you can put it in the enclosure.

Needless to say I forgot to do all of that


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Poxicator said:


> That's the dangerous wood you can find over the local woods, the one you have to burn, microwave, bleach, firehose, bake, scrub and nuke before you can put it in the enclosure.
> 
> Needless to say I forgot to do all of that


Not the wood of doom :gasp::gasp: you will get flamed for saying that


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

LOL Sel


----------



## Pinkytoes (Jun 25, 2009)

Dr3d said:


> ello, I keep my avic in a 30x30x30 exo, I block off half the vents to help maintain humidity decked it out and the avic sits behind the leaves I never see it and it looks like an empty glass box with some plastic leaf, cork bark and a trunk in it lol takes up room but, it does have double doors and a fancy lock on the front.... thinking of changing what lives in it now LoL


LOL i feel your pain with your Avic, my pinktoe is the same, its like a sweet jar with a plant, in saying that "she" has been more out and about more recently which makes me think he is a HE :blush:


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

Poxicator said:


> I'm loving your enclosure GBB, superb set-up and so tempting me to try live plants. How does your T get on with the lighting?


Hehe, I did wonder when my "GRB" would get GBB on these boards...it's a fine substitution I'd wager  

She does OK tbh - I didn't notice any change to her behaviour from before - she used to hide in a burrow all day and emerge at night. Now she hides in her burrow all day and emerges at night...lol. She does occassionally venture out during the day and has her legs at the entrance to the burrow. Can't say she seems that bothered, although I do hope eventually that the plants take over more and she gets more dappled light rather than full on. It's good for additional heat however. 

Live plants are fun; I prefer mosses and liverworts/bladderworts etc since they tend to stay small, but once you crack it things tend to grow pretty well without much maintenance.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Love the set up GRB would love to see it when its filled out a bit


----------



## Jay<3Jess (Sep 13, 2010)

They are a fortune, but the question is... I don't know the size (so I might go tomorrow) they are around 30cm L & H. Are they good for keeping T's. I have a Chillean and a Red Rump, and a sling, so that wont go in there yet  but would they be okay for a Red Rump and a Chillean?


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

selina20 said:


> Love the set up GRB would love to see it when its filled out a bit


Yeah me too; I'll post some pics ten years from now when the moss has grown to cover another 5% :lol2:

I'm hoping to get some more tropical Utricularia soon, at least they flower very nicely and my X.immanis is past that "this is a _new _tank, I must break everything, dig everywhere" stage. 

The few days were hilarious, she broke the mimosa in about 4 places (as if to say "out my way dammned thing" and tried to kill one of the ferns in a similar manner. My albop did the same once with some fancy ferns, snapped all the stems and webbed on top...


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

GRB said:


> Yeah me too; I'll post some pics ten years from now when the moss has grown to cover another 5% :lol2:
> 
> I'm hoping to get some more tropical Utricularia soon, at least they flower very nicely and my X.immanis is past that "this is a _new _tank, I must break everything, dig everywhere" stage.
> 
> The few days were hilarious, she broke the mimosa in about 4 places (as if to say "out my way dammned thing" and tried to kill one of the ferns in a similar manner. My albop did the same once with some fancy ferns, snapped all the stems and webbed on top...


I dont think i could do it lol. The only plants i can keep alive are succulents and christmas cacti lmao. I almost killed my aloe vera the other day tho.

So where are the piccies of the gorgeous lodger then


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

Ip upload some pics of my darts planted tanks in a bit and selina the only thing u need for plants is lights they make a massive diffrence


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

jaykickboxer said:


> Ip upload some pics of my darts planted tanks in a bit and selina the only thing u need for plants is lights they make a massive diffrence


Lol im useless with any kind of plant. Had this huge vision when i got my own place to have a jungle of plants but nope that didnt happen. GRB what plants do u have in your albop tank???


----------



## Genseric (Oct 7, 2007)

It is something I will have to look more into.. I would like plants etc, but they would have to be 'low exposure to light' kinds lol


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

selina20 said:


> I dont think i could do it lol. The only plants i can keep alive are succulents and christmas cacti lmao. I almost killed my aloe vera the other day tho.
> 
> So where are the piccies of the gorgeous lodger then


Sadly, this is the only recent picture of her and it's hardly a stunning shot (over-exposed, sigh): i'll try get some pics next time she's out 










I have to admit, xmas cacti tend to be a bit tempermental; I just stick to bog plants basically, they are pretty easy.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

GRB said:


> Sadly, this is the only recent picture of her and it's hardly a stunning shot (over-exposed, sigh): i'll try get some pics next time she's out
> 
> image
> 
> I have to admit, xmas cacti tend to be a bit tempermental; I just stick to bog plants basically, they are pretty easy.


xmas cacti are easy iv reared them from just one leaf shoot have a nice collection of different colours because i keep buying them off ebay.

Awwww dont she look happy terrorising your nicely set up home for her.


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

selina20 said:


> Lol im useless with any kind of plant. Had this huge vision when i got my own place to have a jungle of plants but nope that didnt happen. GRB what plants do u have in your albop tank???


This is the usual image I get of her:










The albop one used to have various types of "fairy fern" - I forget the name but they were a whispy fragile thing that Charlotte (my albop) simply destroyed in about 2 days. 

I had to move house so her tank got downgraded to the worst of the worst (one of those flat faunariums) - next task for November is to get her a nice display tank and plant it with studier stuff


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

That photo is hillarious. I could only plant up one of my tanks as shes the only one that dont dig and thats my pampho.


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

selina20 said:


> That photo is hillarious. I could only plant up one of my tanks as shes the only one that dont dig and thats my pampho.


Tbh I'd just keep it simple - some of the best tanks I've seen are on the t store and they just have lots of moss growing in them and a few logs. If you can get moss to grow then others can be added later; if you chuck everything in at once and nothing grows it's sometimes hard to tell exactly why. 

Kyoto moss spores do pretty well and they are fairly cheap - you get enough in the pack to innoculate a pretty big tank several times over.


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

LeviathanNI said:


> It is something I will have to look more into.. I would like plants etc, but they would have to be 'low exposure to light' kinds lol


pothos!


----------



## azza100 (Apr 11, 2010)

does anyone have any contact details for custom aquaria, ive looked on the site and the e-mail address and phone number dont seem to work??? thanks


----------



## TerrynTula (Sep 5, 2010)

azza100 said:


> does anyone have any contact details for custom aquaria, ive looked on the site and the e-mail address and phone number dont seem to work??? thanks


I thought they only sold to trade and not directly to the public - hence reason orders are normally taken through a shop etc:

I may be wrong, but only recently googled them & pretty sure that's what I read, but hey I may have read it wrong , my eyes are old & knackered!!


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

They will sell direct, but you have to collect in person. I think one person (joeyboy?) managed to get them to deliver but only because they were already doing a drop in his area, plus he had spent quite a bit.

phone number 01933 356894


----------



## Simon M (Oct 9, 2008)

Yep, you can pick up in person from their workshop. Top guys they are too, I always end up staying chatting for ages with Malcolm when I pick my orders up.

They will make any size and configuration that you want. I had 7 specially made breeding tanks for my Theraphosas last year. Bloody cheap, too! Hopefully they will come down to the show.

Simon


----------



## TerrynTula (Sep 5, 2010)

Simon M said:


> Yep, you can pick up in person from their workshop. Top guys they are too, I always end up staying chatting for ages with Malcolm when I pick my orders up.
> 
> They will make any size and configuration that you want. I had 7 specially made breeding tanks for my Theraphosas last year. Bloody cheap, too! Hopefully they will come down to the show.
> 
> Simon


Any pics please as I could really do with some quality permanent enclosures for my 3 L.p's.

See, I did state that I wasn't certain re: trade/public service by them :2thumb:


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

terry heres some of my custom aquaria tanks im still sorting the interior so ignore it but u get the idea and heres one of myold dart vivs with live plants for inspiration





















and heres one ive planted up but it aint custom aquaria i plan on sorting my invert tanks soon


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

TerrynTula said:


> Any pics please as I could really do with some quality permanent enclosures for my 3 L.p's.
> 
> See, I did state that I wasn't certain re: trade/public service by them :2thumb:


 they have table all almost all uk reptile shows selling tanks there very cheap i think a 14inch by 8 by 8inch glass vented tanks about 15quid


----------



## azza100 (Apr 11, 2010)

yeah i bought one from the bts show this year theyre really cheap, ill try that number thanks guys


----------



## Simon M (Oct 9, 2008)

Here's some of my Theraphosa breeding tanks by Custom Aquaria.



















Simon


----------



## vawn (Jul 1, 2008)

i like exoterra for arboreal but usually frogs or snakes


----------



## Stelios (Aug 28, 2009)

That is a brilliant setup GRB:no1:. I would hope to replicate some thing like that with some of mine in the future.
I like them for arboreals just have to modify the top a bit but other than that they are great.


----------



## TerrynTula (Sep 5, 2010)

Simon M said:


> Here's some of my Theraphosa breeding tanks by Custom Aquaria.
> 
> image
> 
> ...


Fantastic looking set ups, how are they ventilated?


----------



## wulfbane (Jul 7, 2010)

i like my exo's however i have a trade account with a supplier so if i had to pay full whack i'd probably go for something alot cheaper. my rosie has been in hers for about a year and is very happy. i've had a second one set up for 4 months ready for when i settle on what species to put in there. so far i'm torn between a b. smithi or a g. pulchra.


----------



## BOAndy (Sep 15, 2009)

*Big mistake(s)*

*NEVER BUY ANOTHER...... BIG MISTAKES.... BOUGHT 4... TROUBLE & BROKEN in less than a year* :bash:​


----------



## ex0tics (Jun 9, 2009)

I'm unsure whether they were intended for invert use or not, I personally have no need for one. Depends on what you look for in housing, I know alot of people who will go out of their way just to have a matching set of enclosures for Ts. Not even for a rational reason like using a racking system just for aesthetics.

I think they're very presentable though, clearly not going to be suitable for all Ts :2thumb:


----------



## ex0tics (Jun 9, 2009)

BOAndy said:


> *NEVER BUY ANOTHER...... BIG MISTAKES.... BOUGHT 4... TROUBLE & BROKEN in less than a year* :bash:​


I've never had problems that weren't my own fault, I managed to knock a shelf system over once with four exos in them.

Broke every single one in some way, would be easy enough to fix just don't have the motivation :lol2:


----------



## sage999 (Sep 21, 2008)

A shop near me used to sell them very cheap so I ended up with six. They are all on a rack that they fill perfectly. I don't think that I would buy any more as there are so many better alternatives now available.


----------

